
Ask HN: Best Home Office Setup? - a_d
Your recommendations on: Desk, Chair, Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, Video Camera?<p>Looking for gear or app recommendations that make the home office better.
======
znpy
I've got an ikea desk (180x90 cm), a random ikea office chair that i stol...
loaned from one of the previous houses where I rented back when I was a
student, a three-armed monitor stand and three 24" 1920x1200 lcd displays
(randomly bought, hunted for the price not the brand -- a dell one, an hp one
and a lenovo one).

The desk is spacious enough to accomodate both my tiny work laptop (13" dell
latitude 7390, an exceptional machine), the displays and random stuff.

I use Sony MDR770 bletooth heaphones (but i always have problems with
microphone audio).

I am fairly satisfied with this setup, except for the headphones. They're fine
for listening, but have problem when I have to partecipate to meetings.

I'm not very picky except for displays: 16:10 or nothing. 1920x1200 is way way
way better than 1920x1080.

------
giantg2
Not sure it's the best, but I have:

\- cheap logitech keyboard and optical mouse

\- 20" led monitor (whatever was cheap on newegg 8 years ago)

\- chair was whatever was cheap on amazon (<50)

\- Desk is a hand-me-down from before PCs were common

